# Ugly Sweater QR Codes --Free, duh!--



## LittleCricket (Aug 24, 2014)

I love ugly sweaters IRL and in ANCL. So, I decided to round up some of my favourites and put them here! For people looking for ugly sweaters (I had a hard time finding what I wanted) None of these are mine 

(I'm just putting the links with a description because I don't have a ton of time) 

1. A mis-match of Christmas and wintery sweaters: http://newleaf-mensfashion.tumblr.c...urfectpeach-updated-my-ables-for-the-winter-3 

2. 8 more Christmas sweaters: http://newleaf-mensfashion.tumblr.c...mtheswanqueer-here-to-serve-ugly-xmas-sweater 

3. Teal patterned: http://newleaf-mensfashion.tumblr.c...adei-i-made-a-thing-while-trapped-at-a-family 

4. Full moon on black: http://newleaf-mensfashion.tumblr.com/post/65679047946/doubutsu-no-fuku-if-you-can-fly-dont-stop-at 

5. Beige and Gray: http://newleaf-mensfashion.tumblr.com/post/61688090747/svvaggycrossing-sweater-sunday-on-saturday

6. Icelandic Sweater: http://newleaf-mensfashion.tumblr.c...nowiecrossing-icelandic-sweater-set-ready-for 

7.  Birds and tree: http://newleaf-mensfashion.tumblr.com/post/42748440218 

8. Speckled sweater blue: http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/c5/66/94/c566940be0e6aac758e404370cbfe8a7.jpg 

9. Dark green and red Christmasy: http://media-cache-cd0.pinimg.com/736x/32/65/28/32652873f9e28ea84ababacef09090e7.jpg 

10. Dark blue and diamonds: http://media-cache-cd0.pinimg.com/736x/31/7e/36/317e360fa0a22890088c391f7000b4fd.jpg


----------



## Starryblu (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi! Number 9 (and number 10) both say the link can't be accessed :c I don't know if because it's no longer good or something else


----------



## cloverette (Dec 23, 2016)

hey these are really great but just a tip i think they'd be better in the able sisters subsection!


----------

